# Insyde H20 Bios Hidden Menus



## Sbplaya19 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Hp laptop about 6 years old, and when I go into the BIOS it does not show all the menus available to make changes to your system. Does anyone know how to get the hidden menus to show up?

HP G60-230us Laptop
Insyde Bios V 3.525 F.65


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello, may i know what are you looking for specifically?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Try to press F10 or F11. It _may_ be similar to an HP Pavillion desktop from the same time. I know the boot screen says F1 for bios, but pressinf either F10 or 11 boots into the bios with more menues/options


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's commonly have the Bios locked and/or very limited to the user to avoid changes that may damage the lower quality components.
What in particular are you looking for in the Bios and what do you expect to accomplish?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

To be clear, theonly thing the "hidden" bios on my HP PC from 2006 does, that I can recall is, tweak the cpu and system fan speeds, see the speeds, and see the cpu and system temp. Probally more, but again, I haven't taken a good hard look at in a year or so.


----------



## Sbplaya19 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am looking to adjust the shared memory for the video and maybe tweak and few more settings. The advanced menu is missing and so is the power menu.


----------

